# seriöse SEO!?



## SAMariter (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin mitte letzter Woche von der Firma (Firmenname entfernt von Markus) angerufen worden. Die haben mir dann am Telefon ausführlich erzählt das die professionelle Suchmaschinenoprimierung machen, und auch meine Seite auf die erste Seite von google bekommen. 

Ich fand das alles nicht schlecht und das hat auch ganz seriös geklungen. Dennoch habe ich zum Glück nicht gleich was unterschrieben, weil ich mich heute mal ein bisschen über diese Firma im Internet informiert habe. Bei dem was ich da gelesen habe ist mir fast die Spucke weg geblieben. Ich sage nur VORSICHT ABZOCKER******

Dennoch bin ich nun von der Idee ganz angetan, das es Firmen gibt, die es professionell schaffen meine Seite nach vorne zu bringen.

Hat von euch irgendwer erfahrungen (positive oder negative) mit solchen Firmen. Oder besser noch, kann mir jemand eine SEO Firma empfehlen, die Ihr Geld wert ist?

Danke euch!

CU


----------

